# WMA Boundaries in Google Earth



## C.Killmaster (Aug 3, 2010)

WRD's interactive map.

https://gadnrwrd.maps.arcgis.com/ap...l?id=dc1d22bc5ce4415a83f4367b243795d0&extent=


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks C.Killmaster! Making this a sticky for a while.


----------



## Hogstalker (Sep 5, 2010)

This is pretty cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JonathonJEB (Nov 2, 2010)

*.*

Thanks alot. Do yall no what NA means in the spot where WMA is on some of the places.


----------



## kfranz (Nov 5, 2010)

This is great. Thank you for putting in the time to do this.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 7, 2010)

JonathonJEB said:


> Thanks alot. Do yall no what NA means in the spot where WMA is on some of the places.



Natural Area


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 6, 2010)

That is so awesome!! Thanks!!!


----------



## SuburbanShooter (Jan 20, 2011)

so just downloading that file and running Google Earth automatically sets the boundaries in place??


----------



## THETRUTH (Jan 20, 2011)

i cant get it to open


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jan 20, 2011)

THETRUTH said:


> i cant get it to open



It should unzip, then you double click on the file.  That should open google earth and display the file.


----------



## THETRUTH (Jan 21, 2011)

it keeps telling me its not a supported file or the file has been damaged


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jan 21, 2011)

THETRUTH said:


> it keeps telling me its not a supported file or the file has been damaged



You do have google earth installed on your computer, correct?  If so, I'm not sure what could be the problem.  I checked the file again and it worked fine.  If you recently installed google earth, they may have changed the software or something.


----------



## quackman (Jan 22, 2011)

Don't work on a MAC  !!!!!


----------



## MIG (Jan 22, 2011)

quackman said:


> Don't work on a MAC  !!!!!



get a real computer


----------



## quackman (Jan 22, 2011)

Have one, mine does not get sick or crash!!!


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jan 22, 2011)

quackman said:


> Have one, mine does not get sick or crash!!!



Of course not, you'll never get a virus if you can't open anything.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks !!!!
Very handy, been using it since you originally
posted this thread !!!!


----------



## DEERFU (Feb 4, 2011)

This has become my favorite online scouting tool! Thanks Mr. Killmaster!


----------



## SuburbanShooter (Feb 7, 2011)

Yea Im gonna have to thank Killmaster or who ever else for this! You just made my "hunting" life A LOT easier!


----------



## jlt4800 (Apr 24, 2011)

Is it possible to get it to work on cell phone such as the android or iphone?


----------



## UGA FAN (Jul 6, 2011)

great tool? what is the area located in so.rockdale? thanks.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jul 6, 2011)

UGA FAN said:


> great tool? what is the area located in so.rockdale? thanks.



Panola Mtn. state park.  If you click on the boundary it shows you what area it is on the left hand side in the legend.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 8, 2011)

I've got a Mac-- works fine. I think what a lot of people don't understand is that for this to work, you have to have already downloaded and installed the "Google Earth" application on your computer. If you don't have it, google "Google Earth" and it should guide you through the download and installation.
Many thanks KC!


----------



## joshb311 (Sep 6, 2011)

Sweeeeet! Thanks for going the mile and sharing the knowledge.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you = great tool


----------



## huntandfish0101 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Great Resource*

Question to Killmaster,

What are the areas that are outlined in red but have no name associated with them. I am noticing a bunch around my area, but I know there is no WMA there. Is it just government/state land? Is any of it possible to hunt?

And has this been updated with this years boundaries? I know some WMAs such as Cedar Creek have had some changes.


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Oct 2, 2011)

this is the bomb ..


----------



## C.Killmaster (Oct 12, 2011)

*Updated file*

Here's a link to the newer version of this file.  It still does not have the really recent changes but is still a good reference.

http://www.georgiawildlife.org/node/2681?cat=10


----------



## C.Killmaster (Oct 12, 2011)

huntandfish0101 said:


> Question to Killmaster,
> 
> What are the areas that are outlined in red but have no name associated with them. I am noticing a bunch around my area, but I know there is no WMA there. Is it just government/state land? Is any of it possible to hunt?
> 
> And has this been updated with this years boundaries? I know some WMAs such as Cedar Creek have had some changes.



There may be a few really small DOT owned tracts that are too small to do anything with.  I would have to know specifically which one's to know.


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 30, 2011)

Great resource! Thanks!


----------



## fuzzy swamp donkey (Nov 5, 2011)

man thanks   , this is  great !! , only  1 thing i noticed  there  isn't  any thing   on wassaw island,  just asking !! thanks


----------



## shedhead (Nov 12, 2011)

Didnt think you got enough congratulations on your work so far Mr. Killmaster.. So thank you from me and my daughter.


----------



## ben300win (Nov 28, 2011)

Anyone have any input on how to get it to work on a droid phone? I have google earth already on there, but it will not download the file to make the boundries.  Thanks, Ben


----------



## zacherwalker (Nov 30, 2011)

finally just got this up and working...its amazing thank you!


----------



## papachaz (Dec 2, 2011)

a kmz google earth file is also available through the dnr website. i've used it a lot and it's great. haven't opened yours though i'm about to. i wish i could use my gps software to make points and then transfer to the unit. 
  man this makes pretrip scouting a whole lot less confusing and time consuming! nice to be able to see the area and surrounding area before i even leave the house!

edit: ok i looked at it, no difference in this one and the DNR one except it looks like someone just drew in orange lines over their yellow lines, i'm guessing that's because i had already downloaded theirs to my pc.
still took a lot of work and effort, nice!


----------



## jasonsrt460 (Sep 4, 2016)

new tools, http://www.georgiaoutdoormap.com

choose hunting then the wma you hunt on.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 30, 2017)

Having trouble with the WMA boundary lines over the google earth map. Regular map shows up fine. ??


----------



## oldfatbubba (Sep 27, 2020)

Revised link to the .kmz files here


----------



## oldfatbubba (Oct 29, 2022)

Here's the Google Earth / .kzm file with revisions for 2022
LINK


----------

